# The facelift is up on the configurator now.



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Check out the new engines, options, colours and prices.


----------



## CMW (Mar 18, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> Check out the new engines, options, colours and prices.


Have you noticed the cubic capacity???


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

CMW said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the new engines, options, colours and prices.
> ...


Cool, a restricted version of the RS engine :lol: The configurator is daft, it's a rare day when it both works and is accurate!


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

so the new model is a 2.5 coupe is 197 or 245 ps, no roadster?

I do like the new colours though


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

zooks said:


> so the new model is a 2.5 coupe is 197 or 245 ps, no roadster?
> 
> I do like the new colours though


That doesnt seem right. Go to the Audi Germany website. The horsepower is 197 and 245 but the displacement is still 2.0

My money is on Audi.de being the correct one :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i see they had stevie wonder do the wheels again, unreal...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I think the wheels are ok, albeit there are only a few choices thus far, but I quite like the 5 twin-spokes on 19s. Certainly don't seem to be as many options as on the German site, no fixed rear spoiler for a start!! Waiting for the roadster but even the 40TFSI S-line is priced north of 35K in UK money!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Spec a 45 S-line s-tronic with leather and Tech pack and you're hitting the £40k tax threshold.

Yeah I like the wheels. If you want to see crap wheels see what they offer on the A1, A3 and A5.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Is it my imagination or have Audi seriously put their prices up? I had a play, configured a 245 Q TTC with the same toys as my car (sort of anyway) and it came to nearly £45k! Christ, my TTS black edition with exclusive paint and a lot of options wasn't much more than that! So a TTS is now going to be north of £50k and an RS £60k? Let's hope big discounts and deposit contributions are on the table, else good luck with that...


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> Is it my imagination or have Audi seriously put their prices up? I had a play, configured a 245 Q TTC with the same toys as my car (sort of anyway) and it came to nearly £45k! Christ, my TTS black edition with exclusive paint and a lot of options wasn't much more than that! So a TTS is now going to be north of £50k and an RS £60k? Let's hope big discounts and deposit contributions are on the table, else good luck with that...


Indeed, but that won't help with the 40k road tax threshold which is calculated on the list price before discounts :x


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> Check out the new engines, options, colours and prices.


I love the new colours, hate black white and grey / silver...


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Definitely seems like an error on the engine capacity, it's still 2.0, not 2.5!

Also interesting they've ditched the Manual version of the entry level TT, looks better value now if S-Tronic is standard.


----------



## spursmat (Dec 22, 2018)

Seems a lot is missing. No matrix LED option, foldable mirrors. No mention of Audi presence etc. Disappointed the black pack from Audi.de isn't an option either.


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)

Pics from the Germany configurator Audi.de :


----------



## cdb (Nov 10, 2017)

I spoke to someone on live chat on the UK website ... they confirmed there will be a 40 TFSI manual ( ie entry level maual) and there will be a Black Edition. Not everything has been uploaded yet .

Personally I don't understand why they don't disable the configurator until everything has been uploaded and checked rather than drip feed content.

Seems Super Sport seats are standard on the S Line now, though as the configurator is not complete yet I guess that could change!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe they are still waiting WLTP approval.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

If buying now would go for a Sport,dont see the point of paying more for those vents.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Chip'S said:


> Pics from the Germany configurator Audi.de :


Which computer game are these from? [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

The fixed spoiler looks better than a lot I've seen before. Not a fan of the chrome ring on the wheels. Paint color's sharp.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

My TTS is looking better each day after seeing these, looks like I will save a lot of cash next year.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I think Audi want to kill off the TT the facelift is halfbaked,petrol only and Q3 production has moved to Gyor so will take its place when sales get going.


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Always going to be a personal thing but I think that has nice lines.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Wheels look like Y-spoke with a fancy paint job.

Annoying they've ripped off the RS spoiler, or at least something similar. Still think the fake rear vents add nothing, and a better redesigned rear bumper would have been better, with even sharper looks at the front too.

Wish they make the new RS to look like the Audi sport TT cup model.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Y wheels look good... even in the 80s they looked bad     
Cup model would never make it to market, it's not a road car and is certainly not practical.

Normally Audi throw all the RS parts onto the cars in the last years to get them to sell.
expect a special edition too looking like the RS soon.


----------

